# 90s Rivera knucklehead 55 and matching Los LoBottom sub, $1,000. Tillsonburg



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## JohnnyB1 (3 mo ago)

Still available?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JohnnyB1 said:


> Still available?


click the link.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Oct 28, 2017)

It's gone... but damnit, now I want to find another K55... never should have sold the one I had! 😭


----------

